# How to speed up seedling growth?



## flight175 (May 15, 2007)

Hey, I have 10 sprouts from seedlings right now. 4 northern lights and 6 random strain. now my problem is that my northern lights sprouts are tiny compared to most of the other sprouts. I give them all the same care. Is there a reason why some grow faster than others? aslo how do I speed up growth in the slower growing ones?


----------



## flight175 (May 15, 2007)

I wanna post a pic but I don't understand how to .


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 15, 2007)

flight175 said:
			
		

> Hey, I have 10 sprouts from seedlings right now. 4 northern lights and 6 random strain. now my problem is that my northern lights sprouts are tiny compared to most of the other sprouts. I give them all the same care. Is there a reason why some grow faster than others? aslo how do I speed up growth in the slower growing ones?


 

SUPERTHRIVE is a vitamin type nutrient that is cheap easy to find and will make your plant grow like mad . use it sparingly .will also make the roots grow too . just add a 1/4 teaspoon to a gallon of water . NO NUTES this early .


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 15, 2007)

flight175 said:
			
		

> I wanna post a pic but I don't understand how to .


 

To post a pic , when you are typing your reply , on the bottom of that same screen is a tab called " manage attatchments " click that tab . then click one of the browse tabs and search you computer for the pics you want . when ya get the pic you want hit ok . THEN hit the "upload" tab .
if you have done this right it will list the pic in that window . close that window and send your reply . PICS have to be 193.5KB or smaller . I resize all my pics to 600 x 800 pixels and they seem to work fine . wish ya luck !



PEACE


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 15, 2007)

I wouldn't give them anything. Try a seedling mat. It's like a heating pad for your plants. Keeping the root zone a lil warm can speed your growth.


----------



## flight175 (May 15, 2007)

Okay I just tried to upload the pic in this post.

if it comes up you will see my 4 northern lights in the top right corner of my grow tent. the other 6 are the random seeds. see the difference in size? I moved the NL plants to where the bigger ones are hoping that it is the location.

oh yea they're all about a week old give or take a day.

they're under 400 watt hps


----------



## Brouli (May 15, 2007)

super thrive i try it it works  and dont hurt plants  


1/4 tsp os ST  per gallon of water      mixed really well and 
after first   5 days  they sprouded 
 1 to 2 tsp  per day every day    thats what i did


----------



## Uk1 (May 15, 2007)

id just use daylight to start them mine grow loads in the window


----------



## unseenghost (May 15, 2007)

Don't tell them that they CAN'T use HPS for vegging. Sure the blue spectrum is best. I have used cfls on my last grow and now used HPS. The HPS worked better for me by 2 full weeks. The cfls took 2 weeks longer to put into flower. HPS is a great source of light. Maybe not have all the blue but still a great light to use.


----------

